# Service question



## NWSparky4U (Jun 13, 2014)

Existing 200 amp main breaker panel in Residence currently being served by remote 400 amp meter from detached garage ,detached garage has separate 200 amp main breaker panel. 
Owner is planning on building an addition that would join the detached garage to the residence.
Adding 4th wire and grouping disconnects at this point would be nearly impossible and not feasible.
I have seen buildings with 2 service points and they simply installed plaques stating that there were 2 service locations, is this legal and if not what would be the most economic way to approach this ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What you propose (the plaques) are generally only in industrial facilities with continuous qualified maintenance. 

If I was in your shoes, I might wait to see if anyone compels any changes and just not bring it up to anyone important.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

If the garage and house are going to be connected why couldn't you install a 200 amp disconnect in the garage for the house panel and abandon the underground currently feeding the house panel (assuming it is underground) and route the new feeder overhead interior to the new construction?

Pete


----------



## NWSparky4U (Jun 13, 2014)

@ Pete m. both existing house and garage are finished inside and out and services are at complete opposite ends, there is the possibility of setting a disconnect by the meter and disconnecting the house panel, issue with that is there is only 3 conductor running from the meter to the house.


----------



## Logan Elec (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm thinking a 12 space breaker panel under the meter can with breakers to control the existing panels located elsewhere on the property. This will also allow you space to add a panel in another location of the properly. As long as all the power to the property can be turned off by 6 throws of the hand you are with in code. (If I understand the dilemma correctly).


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NWSparky4U said:


> Existing 200 amp main breaker panel in Residence currently being served by remote 400 amp meter from detached garage ,detached garage has separate 200 amp main breaker panel.
> Owner is planning on building an addition that would join the detached garage to the residence.
> Adding 4th wire and grouping disconnects at this point would be nearly impossible and not feasible.
> I have seen buildings with 2 service points and they simply installed plaques stating that there were 2 service locations, is this legal and if not what would be the most economic way to approach this ?


Let the AHJ lessen your load.


----------

